# Jose Prieto Dominated His Last MMA Match!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2010)

I thought I would give a shout out for one of my practitioner's who stepped into the ring again last weekend and won a very decisive match.  Jose Prieto dominated from the get go by utilizing angles and striking with the right cross and finally taking it to the ground and finishing it off at 2:59 of the first round with some devastating strikes.  He was aided in his corner by Mike Hammer another IRT practitioner!  Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, Brian! Tell Jose that Jenny is proud of him.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Jenny I will definitely do that this week as we train in class and get him ready for his next match this coming weekend!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2010)

Jose just stepped into the ring again last weekend winning with a submission in the third round and you can watch his fight here. Note he is in the black shorts!

[yt]zOCIfnrS5gc[/yt]

[yt]ydpIoOYcncA&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 27, 2010)

Jose and Mike Hammer another IRT practitioner enter the ring again on June 12th.  Crock Rock Club Rox in Alma, Michigan!


----------

